# Novice sur IMAC G3 !



## BENEDICTE75 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment est-il possible de connaître le modele le mon ordi ?

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2012)

hello

soit sur une néquitette collée au dos, soit via la pomme en haut à gauche de ton écran

en dernier recours, envoie une photo ici et nous te guiderons


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (14 Janvier 2012)

Voici la version : Mac OS FU1 - 9.0.4 - Mac OS ROMv FU-5.5.1

D'avance merci.


----------



## Xman (14 Janvier 2012)

lequel ?


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (14 Janvier 2012)

Blue !!! Oh la galère ! Je souhaite me connecter à internet. J'ai la live box mais comment l'indiquer à l'IMAC.


----------



## Xman (14 Janvier 2012)

C'est via l'imac en ethernet que tu peux te connecter. Ou bien avec une borne wi-fi reliée au Mac si celui-ci n'a pas d'airport; c'est ce que je pense.


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (14 Janvier 2012)

Merci. Alors comment dois-je procéder ? J'ai un PC qui est connecté en wifi sur une livebox (orange). J'ai mis un cable de la live à l'Imac et rien !!! Je ne vois pas l'icone Safari. De plus, quand ce cable est branché je n'ai plus de wifi sur mon PC....

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider afin que je puisse connecter mon imac avec cable tout en gardant mon PC en wifi.

D'avance merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Janvier 2012)

et en redemarrant la livebox?


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (14 Janvier 2012)

Je veux bien essayer de déconnecter la live mais avant pourquoi je n'ai pas safari sur mon IMAC G3 ?

Merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Janvier 2012)

navigateur obsolète?


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2012)

BENEDICTE75 a dit:


> De plus, quand ce cable est branché je n'ai plus de wifi sur mon PC....
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider afin que je puisse connecter mon imac avec cable tout en gardant mon PC en wifi.
> 
> D'avance merci.



Ca semblerait indiquer que ta LB n'est pas en DHCP et ne peut gérer plus d'une connexion à la fois.
Faut vérifier ça depuis ton PC. Il me semble que l'adresse des LB c'est 192.168.1.1, non ?


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci d'avoir répondu mais où puis-je voir le ce que tu m'indiques au sujet de la LV ? Merci.


----------



## Jean-marie B (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un vieux G3 bleu et le navigateur : c'est internet explorer et pour les mails, c'est Outlook express.


jm


----------



## iMacounet (16 Janvier 2012)

Il me semble que le navigateur Safari est apparu avec Mac OS X ...

Il faudrais que tu lui fasse une amélioration (RAM, Disque dur) Et mettre Mac OS X.


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Et comment installer OS ? Merci. Bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

Euh : Je voulais comment installer MAC OS X ?


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Janvier 2012)

Avec un dvd d installation universel


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Et où puis-je trouver le CD d'installation universelle ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Installer mac Os X sur un Imac G3, c'est du domaine de l'impossible !
jm


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Installer mac Os X sur un Imac G3, c'est du domaine de l'impossible !
> jm



N'importe quoi :mouais:
J'ai 10.3 sur un iMacG3@350MHz, 10.4 sur iMacG3@400MHz et sur un 600MHz !
et ça tourne très bien


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (26 Janvier 2012)

Ok mais personne ne me dit comment installer MAC OS. Merci d'avance.


----------

